# Building my first Viv. 110 gallon



## zachmaynard (Jul 16, 2016)

I bought 2 55 gallons at the Petco gallon sale and spliced them together. 








At this point I'm trying to piece together what my false bottom should look like. 
I'm planning on having the left be a waste area about 3 inches deep housing some Tetras or the like. I want a water fall in the back right corner. It will be fed with an Eheim canister filter. I'm planning on the intake of the filter to be on the right end and utilize the output to feed the waterfall!
I'll be adding a misting system, in tank fans powered with a controller. I've fabricated the fogging system thanks to the sticky on this board.








This is where I'm at right now, just messing around with my cork. I have a handful of pieces of driftwood on the way and my filter is in the mail. I need those obviously before I proceed.
For lighting I ordered 2 48" satellite plus LED lights with a controller. 
My biggest concern will be creating good looking rocks for the waterfall.
I'll be using GS and Zoopoxy.

Any comments or suggestions are welcome! 
I'm pretty confident in my tank splicing job so I don't think that'll be an issue 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## spdybee (May 24, 2015)

I can't believe you spliced two 55 gallon tanks together! If that actually works it's incredible. Any idea what you plan to keep in the tank besides the tetras? Good luck on your build! Keep us updated.


----------



## zachmaynard (Jul 16, 2016)

I'm definately going to house some PDF'S. I'm still unsure as to what type and am open to suggestions. I'd love them to be fairly active and possible water friendly. I will be adding many escape routes though just in case one takes an unexpected tumble. Lol

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Alright that's pretty cool! I wish I would have thought of that first.


----------



## zachmaynard (Jul 16, 2016)

Small correction, the waterfall will be on the left side. Should make it easier to control.

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## zachmaynard (Jul 16, 2016)

I got my lights in today! I'm not sure who is enjoying them more, my 4 year old boy Connor or me!








I also did the first layer of Great Stuff for the waterfall. Once it's cured I'll install some of those rocks and then just keeping working higher. 








I'm hoping this works, because I have so many ideas and have seen so many great posts by all of you. 


Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## flyfshrmn98 (Mar 23, 2012)

Looks like your off to a good start! I'm starting a 90 gallon that will be similar so following closely


----------



## Leuklover (Jul 18, 2016)

Your tank is looking fantastic!! I have leucomelas darts. They are very bold once they have had a few weeks with you. My frogs come out within ten minutes of their light turning on, and they hunt for their breakfast down together as a pack. It's very interesting to watch!! Good luck on your build!


----------



## zachmaynard (Jul 16, 2016)

Leuklover said:


> Your tank is looking fantastic!! I have leucomelas darts. They are very bold once they have had a few weeks with you. My frogs come out within ten minutes of their light turning on, and they hunt for their breakfast down together as a pack. It's very interesting to watch!! Good luck on your build!


That sounds awesome, I'm going to put those on the top of my list! 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## flyfshrmn98 (Mar 23, 2012)

Are you going to drill the glass for the canister or just run it over the top like they traditionally are for aquariums?


----------



## zachmaynard (Jul 16, 2016)

I'm going to run it over the top. There was a sticker on the tanks that said some panels were tempered so I don't really wanna test it. It'll just take more planning to hide everything. 

I got some driftwood in. There is one piece not pictured that I'm gonna have sticking out of the waterfall into the middle, to add depth hopefully.


Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## zachmaynard (Jul 16, 2016)

Also just playing with ideas for the waterfall.

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## zachmaynard (Jul 16, 2016)

Doing some carving and firing of the rocks. I still need to do more but I want the silicone on what I've done cure before I proceed.

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## zachmaynard (Jul 16, 2016)

Sorry for the typos, posting by phone is always fun. Above is not supposed to say "firing". 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## spdybee (May 24, 2015)

Waterfall is looking great! I know what its like waiting for stuff to cure/dry. You're doing the right thing though being patient. It will be worth it in the end.


----------



## flyfshrmn98 (Mar 23, 2012)

Which canister filter are you using? Ive got the 2217 but I'm afraid it would be too powerful for a water feature


----------



## zachmaynard (Jul 16, 2016)

I grabbed the 2215. I'm still waiting for it to be delivered because FedEx stinks. Lol
Hopefully the flow works, they are controllable fortunately. I've do got to figure out how to make the filter discharge work with the waterfall. Kindve anxious 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## zachmaynard (Jul 16, 2016)

I decided to test for leaks before I got much further. I want concerned since it was a fairly simple glass job. But nonetheless. ..
In total it'll never have more than 3.5 inches of water. 
I also got a little more done on the falls. 









Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## spdybee (May 24, 2015)

So its holding water, congrats dude, that is awsome! What are the actual dimensions of the tank now?


----------



## flyfshrmn98 (Mar 23, 2012)

zachmaynard said:


> I grabbed the 2215. I'm still waiting for it to be delivered because FedEx stinks. Lol
> Hopefully the flow works, they are controllable fortunately. I've do got to figure out how to make the filter discharge work with the waterfall. Kindve anxious
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


Maybe just silicone the green output tube and cover it with coco fiber or whatever you plan to finish the waterfall with, then cut it so it ends right over the waterfall then adjust flow as needed


----------



## kromar (Jun 6, 2015)

about the waterfall, i also started out my tank with a overhanging waterfall feature but quickly disabled it because it was making a huge mess 
so what i learned from this is, that creating a overhanging water fall is a bad idea and a slope where the water could run down would be what i would consider if i try to add one again in my next build.
so maybe you reconsider your waterfall construction and add some more foam to remove the overhanging parts so the water doesnt splash everywhere but run down the slope gently without a splash or just so little free fall that it doesnt splash.

other than that looks good and looking forward to see more updates!


----------



## zachmaynard (Jul 16, 2016)

spdybee said:


> So its holding water, congrats dude, that is awsome! What are the actual dimensions of the tank now?


48x24x20 inches

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## zachmaynard (Jul 16, 2016)

I finished moving so it's back to work on my baby!








Got a lot of foaming done. I did all of this without tipping my tank. Mainly due to the fact that I'm doing it mostly solo.








A shot of the half done waterfall, which WILL work without soaking substrate. Lol
















Most of the walls done using the background mix from NEHERP.com
The water side was done with pond foam and I'm still undecided as to how I wanna finish over there. 
Also you can see the stick that is protruding from the falls. I thought it was cool and adds some depth.
Next up is finishing the waterfall, and the area where land and water meet. 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## spdybee (May 24, 2015)

Its looking good. Possibly a little too good... I thought my background was ok but now looking at yours I like the look of that mix from NEHerp. So now I'm thinking of redoing my background.  GAH! How could you do this to me?!?!


----------



## zachmaynard (Jul 16, 2016)

Thanks! It's been tons of fun. Been getting expensive but I'm trying not to think about that aspect of it. My poor kids just keep asking where is the water, frogs etc. 
Progress... I figure at least 2 months before PDFs but will hopefully have water going within a week and plants starting to go in 2 weeks.

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## zachmaynard (Jul 16, 2016)

For sake of information, I barely carved the spray foam at all. But I did go real heavy on the silicone. I'd say 3 to 4 tubes on just sticking the mix to the background.

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## zachmaynard (Jul 16, 2016)

Here is more work on the waterfall and you can see my attempt of making a splash prevention wall on the right side. 









Doing some foam touch ups to make sure there aren't any spots that the frogs can sneak through! 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## zachmaynard (Jul 16, 2016)

Built a little fan box out of plastic sign board. 
It's a new to me air flow system so I'm just going with the flow. 
















The box will butt to glass on top and I used a few dabs of hot glue so it's fully accessible. On the back side is a port to help feed air.
On the opposite side of the tank I think I'll make the same thing except I'll have the fan point towards the back/ middle of the tank. For nice circulation. 

Up to date full tank shot.









Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Zach, how do you like the background mix from NEHerp? It looks good in your photos. It has a nice texture, I was considering using it on my next build. 

Sent from my Z970 using Tapatalk


----------



## zachmaynard (Jul 16, 2016)

It's my first Viv so I can't compare it to other products. But I love how it looks! The coconut husk (I think is in it) gives it a cool texture. 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## zachmaynard (Jul 16, 2016)

A bit of work on the first fan. Blending it in so it looks better. I took an inch off of the depth from my last post since it was sticking out to far for my liking. 


Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## zachmaynard (Jul 16, 2016)

Blended in pretty well! I have a couple bare spots, but that is no problem. 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Leuklover (Jul 18, 2016)

This build looks awesome! I can't wait to see it planted!!!! Good luck!


----------



## newebb (Mar 26, 2016)

zachmaynard said:


> I'm going to run it over the top. There was a sticker on the tanks that said some panels were tempered so I don't really wanna test it. It'll just take more planning to hide everything.
> 
> I got some driftwood in. There is one piece not pictured that I'm gonna have sticking out of the waterfall into the middle, to add depth hopefully.
> 
> ...


Btw, they use tempered glass on the bottom. Looks like a great start can't wait to see it finished.

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

It's good to see you are taking your time. You will be glad that you did in the long run! Having such a big tank is always really nice for the wide opportunity of plants that it opens up.


----------



## flyfshrmn98 (Mar 23, 2012)

Where do you plan on putting the canister filter intake?


----------



## zachmaynard (Jul 16, 2016)

Slowly filling it in. I added more wood by the waterfall to help keep the splashing down. 



Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## zachmaynard (Jul 16, 2016)

flyfshrmn98 said:


> Where do you plan on putting the canister filter intake?


The intake is in the back corner. It's in place right now. 
I'll be doing the epoxy work this weekend, which is one of the bigger things I need to do. Then I can order some plants. 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## zachmaynard (Jul 16, 2016)

One picture is of the berm that will separate my substrate from the water. I have a piece of driftwood that will lean on it coming out of the water to help any frogs evacuate!








Got the first coat of Zoopoxy on. This stuff is a bit of a pain, especially since I've never used epoxies.
I made a bit of a mess, but the mess areas won't show. I mixed the zoopoxy with a dye and some sand. I bought the 3 gallon kit so I'll have enough for future builds clearly. 
I'll be doing a couple more coats. 








This is a pic of the 2nd fan. This can draw from the outside or from the bottom. I'll be experimenting with humidity etc once the tank is almost done. It points towards the back to help circulation since the other fan points toward this fan. 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## spdybee (May 24, 2015)

zachmaynard said:


> Got the first coat of Zoopoxy on. This stuff is a bit of a pain, especially since I've never used epoxies.


Can you explain a bit more what was a pain about it? I had thought about trying some on my build but ended up not. Would like to know more about it though.


----------



## zachmaynard (Jul 16, 2016)

spdybee said:


> Can you explain a bit more what was a pain about it? I had thought about trying some on my build but ended up not. Would like to know more about it though.


Mainly that once I mixed it properly it was soupy. I had to wait 10 minutes while continually checking it's thickness. 
Next time I'll add more sand to help thicken it. Mainly a pain due to my lack of knowledge. That and it being hard to access certain areas from the top of the tank. 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## zachmaynard (Jul 16, 2016)

I made a 2nd mix and let it sit for 10 minutes hoping it'd be thicker for better coverage. It was still soupy so I gave 5 minutes and it was rock hard. I believe adding lots of sand affected it's curing speed.
My 3rd mix went great and I believe it's all set now. Lots of sand for texture!

Sent from my SM-P550 using Tapatalk


----------



## kblack3 (Mar 9, 2015)

Which zoopoxy kit did you go with?


American Dad Living The American Dream


----------



## zachmaynard (Jul 16, 2016)

kblack3 said:


> Which zoopoxy kit did you go with?
> 
> 
> American Dad Living The American Dream


It was the first listing on the sealants page. I think it's less moldable than what's often used. I mainly wanted to seal the foam.

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## zachmaynard (Jul 16, 2016)

The is the view from the right side. I finally have all the background complete along with the waterfall. All the fans are hooked up on timers. The 2 feeds for the fog are ran and hidden in the background. One in the waterfall and one on the right side. 
Once the last background section I did cures I can brush the loose mix off, vacuum it clean and add fluval and water. Tuesday I'm receiving the dual feed for the waterfall and will have the last of my rocks and abg.
Then I can order my leaf litter and seed my bugs. There's a bunch of other things but it's finally coming together. 
As a side note. ..
Ib was going to sand the epoxy on the waterfall, but I like the wet look it has and I think it'll help with the waterfall look. 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## spdybee (May 24, 2015)

Awsome! Its looking good! I like the wet look of the zoopoxy also. Exciting times, good luck when the water goes in!


----------



## zachmaynard (Jul 16, 2016)

Put down some Fluval, and put the main escape route in for any PDFs that fall in the water. 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## flyfshrmn98 (Mar 23, 2012)

Where did you get your cork from?


----------



## zachmaynard (Jul 16, 2016)

flyfshrmn98 said:


> Where did you get your cork from?


I got the cork from www.NEHerp.com. very impressed with them. 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## zachmaynard (Jul 16, 2016)

https://vimeo.com/176984481
I decided to just run my Eheim canister output with just open ended tubing. Mainly because I wanted to see it in action. I will be putting 2 multidirectional flare nozzles for better water coverage. (Thanks to Spdybee)
So far it's working flawlessly!

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## zachmaynard (Jul 16, 2016)

The video link isn't working for me. I'll have to post from my PC I guess

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## zachmaynard (Jul 16, 2016)

So apparently the video is working now!

Sent from my SM-J320VPP using Tapatalk


----------



## zachmaynard (Jul 16, 2016)

Finally made some good progress.
Once I knew the waterfall worked flawlessly I added everything. 
I have zero experience with these or any plants so I how they are positioned well.
I've got 2 mistking nozzles going. The final result will include 4 total.
The tank cycle has begun and I'm also going through the water cycling so I'll probably be adding fish first. I want the tank perimeters on point before adding my babies!

Sent from my SM-J320VPP using Tapatalk


----------



## zachmaynard (Jul 16, 2016)

This has been tons of fun so far. I've got a springtails culture in there, so my initial ecosystem is rocking and rolling.

Sent from my SM-J320VPP using Tapatalk


----------



## kromar (Jun 6, 2015)

nice progress how did the splash turn out? it looks like it might still splash a bit with the current water flow. does it splash on the glass at all?


----------



## zachmaynard (Jul 16, 2016)

kromar said:


> nice progress how did the splash turn out? it looks like it might still splash a bit with the current water flow. does it splash on the glass at all?


It doesn't come close to the glass since its about 16 inches away. I like how it's running since I can hear the water trickling which is nice. 

Sent from my SM-J320VPP using Tapatalk


----------



## spdybee (May 24, 2015)

zachmaynard said:


> Finally made some good progress.
> Once I knew the waterfall worked flawlessly I added everything.
> I have zero experience with these or any plants so I how they are positioned well.
> I've got 2 mistking nozzles going. The final result will include 4 total.
> ...


Looks great! Love the cryptanthus, I plan on adding a few of those in my tank! Like the vines also, considering adding a few of those also, will have to see. Good luck with your plants!


----------



## flyfshrmn98 (Mar 23, 2012)

How is the canister working for you? Did you have any problems getting it primed? That is the only thing I hate about eheims, otherwise great filters


----------



## zachmaynard (Jul 16, 2016)

flyfshrmn98 said:


> How is the canister working for you? Did you have any problems getting it primed? That is the only thing I hate about eheims, otherwise great filters


So far so good, the initial prime I had to suck through the output. Lol
I put an inline hydor heater on it too help the Little fishies, once I get some. 

Sent from my SM-J320VPP using Tapatalk


----------



## flyfshrmn98 (Mar 23, 2012)

Can you take a picture of the top later? Curious how you did the top with the wires and canister tubes and got it all sealed


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Maybe I'm seeing things, but it looks like your bottom panel has a seam running across the middle. Is this where you "spliced" the two aquariums together?


----------



## zachmaynard (Jul 16, 2016)

Dane said:


> Maybe I'm seeing things, but it looks like your bottom panel has a seam running across the middle. Is this where you "spliced" the two aquariums together?


Yes a seam runs through the middle of the bottom and up the middle on both end panels. 

Sent from my SM-J320VPP using Tapatalk


----------



## Leuklover (Jul 18, 2016)

I am so impressed! You did a fantastic job!!! I have a fluval fx5 on a 180 gallon turtle tank, and it resets itself everyday. It pushes any air bubbles out every 24 hours. I had a Rena on it before, but the turtles are adventurous. They pulled apart what they could which broke the siphon. The fx5 primes itself. I love it! I've had it 4 years now, and it is amazing!


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

zachmaynard said:


> Yes a seam runs through the middle of the bottom and up the middle on both end panels.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320VPP using Tapatalk


For safety's sake, you will want to keep that tank completely supported on the bottom, especially when moving it. Having a split panel running across the middle of your enclosure means that the bottom glass will have more leeway to flex along your improvised seam than it does around the perimeter, and it could easily crack if the tank isn't always on a sturdy, flat surface. I really hope that your build never comes to this end, but I think it is important to point out to anyone else thinking about taking this route. There's a reason that larger aquariums utilize thick, tempered, solid bottoms.


----------



## zachmaynard (Jul 16, 2016)

Thank you for the advice. When I built my base I made it so the top 6 inches detaches from the stand. It is permanently attached to the tank and has cross supports. They run in the opposite direction as the seam. On top of that plywood and dense foam. I actually put a lot of thought into it because I could just picture the extra stress if not supported properly.

Sent from my SM-J320VPP using Tapatalk


----------



## zachmaynard (Jul 16, 2016)

Leuklover said:


> I am so impressed! You did a fantastic job!!! I have a fluval fx5 on a 180 gallon turtle tank, and it resets itself everyday. It pushes any air bubbles out every 24 hours. I had a Rena on it before, but the turtles are adventurous. They pulled apart what they could which broke the siphon. The fx5 primes itself. I love it! I've had it 4 years now, and it is amazing!


Thanks! Ive enjoyed building it so much I kindve don't want it completed lol.

Sent from my SM-J320VPP using Tapatalk


----------



## zachmaynard (Jul 16, 2016)

I just added 2 of the above Fittonia Albivenus. 








I added this Prayer Plant.








This is the Four Leaf Clover plant. All of the small growths at the bottom are new.








Threw in 4 Tillandsis Fuego.








Biggest things left is to finish building my glass lid.

Sent from my SM-J320VPP using Tapatalk


----------



## zachmaynard (Jul 16, 2016)

I hope the moss lives! Ive been keeping it moist and am holding out hope.

Sent from my SM-J320VPP using Tapatalk


----------



## flyfshrmn98 (Mar 23, 2012)

How did you end up doing your canister filter with your top and have it seal? I know its hidden behind the waterfall and other corner but curious about the top. Working on setting mine up right now


----------

